# Maplestory runtime error



## dumdiddy (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello, i've had alook at your forums but haven't been able to find a solution to my problem. I play a game called Maplestory which works fine, but in the evening around 8-10, when i try to log on, i'll enter my password, click log in or press enter and an error will come up.

*Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library *
Runtime Error!
Program: C:\Programfiles\NEXON\Europe Maplestory\Maplestory.exe
abnormal program termination

Incase you need to know, I have a windows XP home edition, and i doubt it's a virus as my anti-virus program detects something, i also reformatted my computer literally 2-3 weeks ago.

I've been told in the past that it could have something to do with the internet speed? Which could make sense as alot of people use the internet in the evening, altho the strange thing is my internet still works and the game still opens fine, i just can't log on because of the error coming up.

I've also been told that if you go my computer> local disk > windows> system 32> dll, it's something to do with the files there? Although I've not done anything as I'm not sure if either of these are right


----------



## TheAvengerX (Aug 14, 2009)

Try deleting (or renaming) hal.dll in the system32 folder and restarting your computer.
Since MS uses GameGuard, hal.dll is known for causing abnormal program termination.


----------



## dumdiddy (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's happened with all maplestorys, but EMS has changed from gameguard to AhnLab, so i'm not sure if the same thing applys =S


----------



## TwinBabe (Aug 18, 2009)

I m also having the same problem as you.. I m using Win Vista.. And it always happen when bossing in Horntail or Zakum..

Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library,
Program:C:\WIZET\Maplestory\Maplestory.exe "abnormal program termination" .
Can someone help us to rectify what is wrong.. Appreciate your help in this error.. Thanks..


----------



## TheAvengerX (Aug 14, 2009)

AhnLab and GG work very similarly -- the same fix actually in this case does apply because they use the same API when it comes to real-time protection, etc.
Try renaming hal.dll to hal_2.dll and restarting, then run MS under administrator with compatibility mode under either Windows 2000 or Windows 98.


----------



## TwinBabe (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi.. I have tried to rename the hal.dll (application extension)in the system32 folder but it cannot be done.. Destination Folder Access Denied.

How can I rename it? I m using Window Vista Laptop..
Thanks alot..


----------



## dumdiddy (Aug 20, 2009)

I might've done something wrong... I renamed the folder and it said it had been corrupted when i restarted the PC, i had to use the windows disk to repair it <_< So... that doesn't work =P My friend on maple told me yesterday to download microsoft visual 2008 C++ or something, he said it helps prevent the error with vista, and wasn't sure about XP... so i might try that.


----------



## TwinBabe (Aug 18, 2009)

I have done that downloading too but it doesn't works.. Error still pops up..
I m at my wits end..


----------



## dumdiddy (Aug 20, 2009)

Meh it's so annoying T_T I went onto this website about runtime errors and it said that the number, tells you what it was caused by or something.. but we have C++ ... so.. i don't know i'm uterally confused and don't know what to do next =p


----------



## dumdiddy (Aug 20, 2009)

it seems that noone can be bothered to help with this post <_<


----------

